# Arbeitsspeicher



## UweS (26. August 2005)

Wer kann mir helfen. Ich habe Null Ahnung von Hardware. Mein Speicher ist so gut wie voll und strapaziert damit meine Geduld beim arbeiten.
Ich habe mal alles abgeschrieben was auf dem jetzigen Speicher drauf steht. Ich habe vor noch einen daneben zu stecken.

SMT   IPC 39516800   AT-8 9336   PQI 3U1600


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2005)

Wie viel Speicher hast Du denn ueberhaupt?


----------



## UweS (27. August 2005)

32 MB RAM (Bj.1995) schon alt ich weiß !


----------



## Dr Dau (27. August 2005)

Hallo!


			
				UweS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Mein Speicher ist so gut wie voll und strapaziert damit meine Geduld beim arbeiten.....


Womit arbeitest Du denn dass der Speicher "nur" so gut wie voll ist..... mit Notepad?  

Welches Board hast Du denn?
Hersteller, Typ, Revision.
Steht i.d.R. alles auf dem Board, wobei die Revision meist nur ganz klein aufgedruckt ist, wenn sie denn überhaupt drauf steht.
Welche CPU?
Wird beim Rechnerstart vom BIOS angezeigt. (ggf. die "Pause" Taste zum anhalten drücken)
Kein Handbuch zum Board?

Bei 32 MB-RAM und Baujahr 1995 dürfte es sich warscheinlich um PS/2 RAM und einer Pentium1 (oder kompatiblen) CPU handeln.
Nähere Infos könnte dir evtl. auch AIDA32 anzeigen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

